# Interest thread - 1/72 Ep I Naboo Cruiser



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I would like to make a 1/72 Ep I Naboo cruiser because I really really want one that size, it would be 41" long. This isn't something I'd start anytime soon, well maybe, it wouldn't take much to do it, I have all the cross sections and build plans finished. I could sculpt it out in a week or so. Would anyone be interested in one that size? It would be made of fiberglass, probably very few pieces, and fairly inexpensive. Just curious. 

Thanks.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd take one!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Beautiful! I just needed one person to be interested, it's a go then.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Yay, is it done yet!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

I think you can count me in on that one if you do give it a go.
Go easy


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Is that the flying wing one?

I'd go for one about half that size.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Iwould be intrested in one as well let me know Jeff


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh, man... That is _sooo_ tempting!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

One of my favorite designs from the entire saga; count me in.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

and whos gonna chrome it kid? You?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow, that would be cool... keeping it shiny would be a trick though.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> and whos gonna chrome it kid? You?


Why not.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

That's one of the best one's I've seen. 

Since this is like a grail ship for me, I was thinking of sending it out to these guys, I got this link from Starshipmodeler.
http://www.mmmetalizing.com/index.html


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

^ For a model in the scale you're planning I agree it would be worth the extra expense.

I know this model is a ways away, but have you given any thought to including a flight deck?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Definitely a flight deck, I want to be able to light the cockpit including all the displays. Those might have photo etching now that I think about it.

I made the templates to start it on a large piece of plexi. Here's how large it will be in 1/72.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yes! 

This is gonna be an AWESOME kit. Please keep us extremely posted.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry, but I am an original trilogy fan.
But if I was wanting one, I could not buy from you, a COKE drinker. I am for PEPSI!
LOL


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

But wait, Richard drinks Dr. Pepper normally! It's gonna be alright.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I did some work on this tonight.


----------



## DROIDR2 (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks great REL. Keep it going. :thumbsup: 

?- Can I assume that you are using a computer to plot your cross section pieces, or are you drawing them up by hand?  

*****

BTW, I am new to this forum. Hi everyone. :wave:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Welcome Droid R2.

REL: Thanks so for keeping us posted; it's a lot of fun seeing this stuff come together.

Speaking of computer-assisted drawing, I recently discovered a very user-friendly (non-CAD) 3-D program called Sketch-Up. An early version is available for free online, and it's PERFECT for stuff like this.

Anyway, back to the subject at hand. Keep up the good work, REL! :thumbsup:


----------



## dazzagreenwood (Nov 19, 2006)

Why does the shape of this remind of the SR-71,hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Prolly 'cause that's from where the original designers received their inspiration?


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks for the link to M&M. I believe that is the company that a bunch of the Hollywood prop guys use. I knew that I would be wanting to contact them at some point in the future but couldn't remember the name. Don't forget, this is where you can send your 1/32 scale Apollo capsule hulls to get them changed from the incorrect gold chrome to a correct silver. Not to mention getting the clear portion chromed too, if you want to show a complete exterior. Thanks again.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Small update, still refining the shape.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Looking good.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you.

I did some sanding, I still need to refine it a little more.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Looking Good!!! It should be great all decked out in chrome..What do plan on using Alclad ? Jeff


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

^See post #13 this thread.

As an alternative to M&M, REL mentioned (on another forum) the possibility of using sheets of chromed mylar. According to Lorne Peterson's _Sculpting A Galaxy_ this is how the original FX miniature acquired its silvery sheen. 

REL, I'll be interested to hear how your tests on the smaller Estes model turn out. For my part, the thought of trying to wrap pre-trimmed sections of mylar around those corners and over those compound curves makes my head hurt.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I'll give it a try this weekend.

I put a layer of 6oz fiberglass over the form.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Update. I'll start on the bottom now.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

It looks beautiful! I'd definitely be interested, but the glare I'd get from my wife would peel the flesh from my bones in two seconds flat!

I might defy her and suffer her wrath, however, for your version of the Naboo Cruiser from Episode II, especially if it were about 18-20 inches in wingspan and not quite so expensive.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

C'mon Bax, live a little! If your wife loves you she'll understand.  



sbaxter said:


> I might defy her and suffer her wrath, however, for your version of the Naboo Cruiser from Episode II, especially if it were about 18-20 inches in wingspan and not quite so expensive.


Quite so expensive as what? Unless I'm mistaken, REL has quoted a price yet. Or did I miss something?


----------



## James Henderson (Aug 22, 1999)

Maybe you've already covered this, and I just missed it - I've been away from the boards for about a week with the birth of my daughter. Anyhoo, does your model have the, for lack of a better term, "nose droop" of the original? I've noticed that most modelers miss this. The ESTES rocket didn't feature it, probably for the sake of molding ease.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

The master is totally flat for ease of molding purposes. But I've made a wooden form with the proper nose droop to put the fiberglass castings on while they cure, the bottom will have the opposite curve.


----------



## James Henderson (Aug 22, 1999)

Sweet! Should have known you would pick up on that detail. Now if I can just figure out a way to afford it...


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

James Henderson said:


> Anyhoo, does your model have the, for lack of a better term, "nose droop" of the original?


The problem stems from the fact that there was more than one model of this ship, and for whatever reason the smaller incarnation didn't sport as pronounced a "droop." In fact, on close inspection, I didn't detect one at all when I photographed the model during a recent exhibit. My theory is that the Estes model was taken from the same computer-grown file as the model seen here -- but it's just a theory.

Personally, I love the "droop" you allude to, and am glad REL plans to incorporate it into his version.

BTW James, congrats on the birth of your daughter. :thumbsup:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I've put in the recessed windows, and the vents on the engines.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Got the scribing finished on the top.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

That is AWESOME!!! I want one !! I guess i can save up my allowance...LOL 
Fantastic job !!!...Jeff


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Has anyone ever actually met Richard? Reason I ask, considering how fast he cranks out these beautful miniatures, I'm starting to suspect he is in fact a machine.

Thanks for insetting the flight deack windows, btw. That'll make things much easier for us assemblers later on. I like the recessed grills too; much more elegant than the raised sections on the small FX miniature.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Or, like Alfred Wong, he has a clone factory cranking out copies of himself.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Excellent work!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Finished with the top.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

That sure is PURRDY!! Jeff


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

You did all those complex curves from 2D blues?  

Incredible!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I finished the main shape for the bottom and fiberglassed it.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 15, 2007)

Beautiful work, and quick too! A question: How are you making the recessed details? Mask with heavy primer coats, then remove mask, or...?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I mask off, put on several coats of filler primer, then remove the masks. That's the easiest way to get recessed details like windows, panels etc on any model. 


Almost ready to start the underside detailing.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Man, that is a serious work of art. You never cease to impress!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome! You are truly a Master Model Craftsman.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you. I finished the spire pattern. It will have brass cast inside of it.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

"You'll put your eye out with that thing!"


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Update on the bottom.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Just need to do the scribing on the bottom and the ship is done.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Cool.

Have you given any additional thought to lighting & finishing?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I think I'll use the Alsa stuff.

I put the flaw finding gloss black coat on now.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Are you running lacquer or enamel?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Whatever Rustoleum Glossy black is LOL.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Have you tested it with the Alsa? Reason I ask, some of the paints I experimented with on my Estes model produced some pretty funky results when used as an undercoat.

Go easy...


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I'll experiment around with different stuff.

The ship is finished, I finished the bottom.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

REL- I saw earlier in this thread that you use tape for your panel lines then paint on some primer and remove it. They look great. Question is, do you buy it off the shelf or cut your own? How wide was the tape used on this model?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's a pic of my daughter holding the master, I start molding it today.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Well here's the first cast piece, the spike. It has a brass tube cast inside of it that goes nearly to the tip,so no sagging, which is good.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

REL said:


> Well here's the first cast piece, the spike. It has a brass tube cast inside of it that goes nearly to the tip,so no sagging, which is good.


Ha, you could stab someone with that.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, I can't wait to suspend this baby above one of the guest chairs in my office... :devil:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I pulled the bottom this morning, I'm really happy with the result.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Now the top.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Got it together and primered.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Beautiful.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

I'm loving this thread!

Was there more than one original filming model?
Some of the panel lines in this pic are a little different..

http://www.starwars.com/episode-i/fun/snapshot/2000/05/snapshot20000504.html

Jim


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Excellent work, Richard! That looks absolutely fantastic!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks.

Some outside pics. It's now finished, I ordered a chroming kit that should be here next week, I'm anxious to see how it turns out.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

One of the other things I find amazing about this ship is that this thread started on 4-8-07. In just over a month we now are looking at a completed model! Just amazing!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I got the gloss black coat on, it's dry to the touch now, but the chroming kit says to wait 24 hours before starting the chroming process.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I hope you're running lacquer and not enamel. In either case I hope you tested the finish first on a piece of scrap (if not, you're a braver man than I). 

BTW, just out of curiosity, what happened to farming out the chroming job to these guys? http://www.mmmetalizing.com/index.html


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I ordered the Mirra Chrome kit from Alsa corp, so it's the black and clear coat they provided.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

REL,
take it from me PROS have screwed the pooch with this system...DO NOT SPRAY as normal paint system. 8-10 " and DUST it on in two even light applications 15 minutes from each other, Can't stress the "dusting" enough on this.
Will

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s208/Wbnemo1/Krull/chrometest.jpg < my test of this product...this is Killer Chrome in a can( Mirrachrome aerosol)


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Now that looks fantastic! I've read the directions very carefully and watched the video's on their site about the dusting process, so tomorrow around 1pm I'll start on it.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I forgot I did the topside last night, so I went ahead and chromed the top. I'll take better pics outside in the sun when it's all done, it's hard to see in the lighting here, but it's really shiny chrome.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

WOW!! How much and how soon?Alexander


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

REL said:


> I got the gloss black coat on, it's dry to the touch now, but the chroming kit says to wait 24 hours before starting the chroming process.



SR-71 Blackbird ????


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hey REL, did you make that Egyptian wall piece behind your model? (which looks fantasmagoriffic as always!)


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Yes I did, you can see the other stuff I built on this page here.
http://sovereignreplicas.com/sculptures.htm 

I need to update that page now that I look at it, I have a lot of new stuff there.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's something I've been having fun with. This is how I'd imagine the ship if Anakin had've lost the race and Watoo ended up with the ship.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Does this mean the Mirra-Chrome didn't work as planned?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Nope, the Mirrachrome worked perfectly, I just wanted something different.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

And the "used universe" look continues....

















Just started on the bottom


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

WOW!! I like both paint scheme's Great work !!!! Jeff


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

All done.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's some pics on the base. 
http://sovereignreplicas.com/nubian.htm


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

That looks awesome, I love the weapons fire marks on the nose.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Beautiful work on that, Richard! I like the less-than-clean look of her, too.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I gotta go on the record as saying I hate a distressed finish on this particular subject -- almost as much as I admire the skill with which it's been applied.  

Don't get me wrong; I love it when modellers Do Their Own Thing, but why go to the trouble and expense of laying down that Mirra-Chrome gleam if what you you were after is a weathered, dull-plate look?

Ah well... beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I guess. :thumbsup:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

No offense taken at all, for some reason the chrome just looked a little boring to me, so I put a little weathering here and there and got carried away LOL. But I am looking forward to your build up of it seeing how well the Estes one you did turned out.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I figured you'd take my comment in the spirit it was intended. 

I've always considered the chrome finish to be an integral part of this ship's "personality" (for lack of a better term). That said, it's always fun to see someone thinking outside-the-box. 

My plan at this point to give my version of your fiber-cast the same Mirra-Chrome treatment I gave the Estes model -- but first I want to get a quote from these guys:

http://www.mmmetalizing.com/index.html

Just curious; did you ever contact them?


----------

